# Anbindung von Datenbank an Java



## ZoOo4 (9. Mai 2010)

Guten Tag liebe Community,
Ich bin schon seit Tagen am Versuch eine Datenbank zu erstellen und dann an Java anzubinden.
Zur Hilfe habe ich mir zuerst das Buch:"Java ist auch eine Insel" genommen aber irgendwie schaffe ich es nicht Eclipse mit der Datenbank zu verknüpfen. In dem Buch wird hsqldb verwendet.
Im Internet habe ich nichts brauchbares gefunden. Kennt vielleicht irgendwer hier ein Tutorial, das einem Schritt erklärt wie man sowas anbindet?
Bitte helft mir. Ich bin am verzweifeln....;(


----------



## Final_Striker (9. Mai 2010)

http://www.java-forum.org/datenbanken/1351-datenbank-verbindung-mysql.html


----------



## ZoOo4 (9. Mai 2010)

Danke  
Genau sowas brauchte ich. close


----------

